# Source for Dwarf Cichlids



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a good source for Wild/F1/possibly F2 dwarf cichlids. In particular I'm considering some Bolivian or normal rams or another dwarf of similar size, color and temperament.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

apistogramma*idiots*.com/ perhaps?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Apisto Dave (David Soares) at Aquabid always has a good selection.

Tony Orso (sp.) has a wonderful selection, but he says he doesn't update his site very often.

Ken Davis sells quite a few http://fishfarm.home.mindspring.com

www.apistoman.com


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Southern Apistos http://www.southernapistos.com


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Error,
All those links have me thinking extra hard on getting some dwarfs LOL.

but it does leave me with some questions:
1) let supposed German rams...if I got a pair, and they were in a tank with other fish..say tetras, would I have population control, or would it just turn into a breading grounds? I'd hate to have a tank get overpopulated due to breeding fish.
2) suppose a 40g well planted. How many pairs could I keep in there? if breeding was an issue and I jsut wanted males, how many then?

..didn't mean to hijack so much, but it seamed sorta relevant LOL.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Southern Apistos http://www.southernapistos.com


I highly recommend them aswell.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

great forum with well informed members http://www.apistogramma.com/cms/


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Gomer said:


> Hey Error,
> All those links have me thinking extra hard on getting some dwarfs LOL.
> 
> but it does leave me with some questions:
> ...


1) This depends on how well the pair defend their fry, but I don't think over population is an issue in a community tank as other fish will always find their way around the parents to get to the fry.

2) I think you could go with two pairs in a 40g, and Rams are better off in pairs. It's especially interesting when the two males show off(it's more like a dance) to each other to show off who's the more dominant male.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Gomer said:


> Hey Error,
> All those links have me thinking extra hard on getting some dwarfs LOL.
> 
> but it does leave me with some questions:
> ...


Did you see southernapistos's TETRAS? $&%(*$%%&@#&#%@*(&^!!!!!!!!! The Morado one was my favorite.

1) Since the fry would probably tend to stay around the bottom, and most of the tetras I know of tend to stick to the middle of strata of the tank, I wouldn't bet on it. However, there are always places to dump extra fry ::hint hint::  If you went with something that does proactive hunting, for example barbs of some kind or bettas, you'd probably be better off. These are just assumptions based on what I do know, since I've never tested it.

2) I personally would keep only one pair plus dithers to a tank, unless there is an extraordinary amount of cover or the species you are keeping claims very small territories and both parents tend the fry. With some species, sometimes a parent goes on "border patrol" and can get a little nasty. In general, however, most new world dwarfs are (relatively) docile. Some Apistos, I hear, do well in colonies.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I have found tetras to be quite the efficient proactive hunters. I have seen them gang up and steal mouthfuls of angelfish fry right under the noses of large wild-type angelfish. Typically, one acts as the distraction while one or two see the opportunity to sneak in from the back. I was impressed -- those cardinals looked so ...

Carlos


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Interesting. I wonder if they'd behave the same way with bottom-area spawners, like rams and whatnot.


----------

